# Championship Team Photos.



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

Another one of my side hobbys are collecting team sports photos. Here are a few of them.

 The Soviet Ice Hockey Team 1976 to 1982 The best


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

2 The UCLA collegiate Basketball team of 1970-71 under John Wooden unstoppable!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

The Montreal Canadians 1956 to 1962 the best in the world!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

Michael Jordan need I say more........


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

Casey Stengle Manager of the New York Yankees in one of the many Glory Years for the franchise.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

The four Horsemen from Notre Dame ...............


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

Wayne Gretzky and the mighty Edmonton Oilers.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

The Boston Celtics,1968-69 what a team....


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

Its showtime folks introducing the greatest Proffesional Basketball franchise in the world ladies and gentleman it is my pleasure as Rick-Puce your MC for the evening to introduce you in person the................................!!!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

The 2012 ABN one-a-bee lakers..................

 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .Its down here
 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .


 .A little further
 .



 .




 .



 .


 .


 .


 .almost

 .





 .



 .


 .


 .


 the suspense is killin ya

 .








 .


 .


 .


 here it is


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Michael Jordan need I say more........


 
 Perhaps, yes...


----------



## historyhunter (Mar 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 MJ = Greatest Of All Time


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 5, 2012)

The 100 might stand for something else.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

Again this forum lacks any sense of humor, you guys have turned a spoof into a serious sports discussion.[8|] I do like the Wilt,what does 100 stand for.
 What about # 52  (Privy-cheese ) Hamilton,# 34 Wheela-in and dealin  (Conner ) Mueler or # 12 Norm The Heck Crawford or the Legendary # 22  (Gunther ) E J Baylor led by head coach Butch the  (Badger ) Van Breda Kolff Come on guys someone smile[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe they didn't notice.. []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

Scary aint it Chuck,a well rounded bunch they !! are


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 5, 2012)

Come on you gotta love # 12 Heckler a little?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 5, 2012)

Since I met you in person I can honestly say your a sick man son .  []


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> The 100 might stand for something else.


 

 Hey Bob, 

 They've got a photo for the "something else," too:


----------

